# Question on key fobs...



## zr1mark (Jul 23, 2010)

My "new-to-me" 2002 Maxima GLE came with 1 key fob only.
I'm sure they're available on e-bay, but do they need to be programmed to the car ??

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

definitely!! Just get a Nissan Keyfob for your model year and it just needs the programming which should be in the manual. If you don't have the manual, do a search on the site and you will find the instructions.


----------

